# Mi



## dererumnatura (22 Aprile 2007)

Manchi.

Quando torni?


----------



## Fedifrago (22 Aprile 2007)

?!?!?


----------



## dererumnatura (22 Aprile 2007)

trottolino ha detto:


> ?!?!?


 










che curiosone sei??


----------



## Fedifrago (22 Aprile 2007)

Beh, una dichiarazione così in diretta...mica me la potevo lasciar sfuggire!!


----------



## dererumnatura (22 Aprile 2007)

trottolino ha detto:


> Beh, una dichiarazione così in diretta...mica me la potevo lasciar sfuggire!!


----------



## Fedifrago (22 Aprile 2007)

Ok Ok...in punta di piedi...chiano chiano...mi defilo... notte e ...in bocca al lupo!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




















ps. Almeno che vada bene a qualcuno!!


----------



## dererumnatura (22 Aprile 2007)

trottolino ha detto:


> Ok Ok...in punta di piedi...chiano chiano...mi defilo... notte e ...in bocca al lupo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
buonanotte...grazie per la discrezione!


----------



## Lettrice (22 Aprile 2007)

Ohi Ohi... Dererum arripjate!!! tieni prenditi un Aulin... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





PS: che cacchio ne so', mia madre mi diceva sempre prenditi un aulin 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ...


----------



## dererumnatura (22 Aprile 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ohi Ohi... Dererum arripjate!!! tieni prenditi un Aulin...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ehi Letti..come vanno le cose lassù??
ma sai che col passare dei giorni...ho un ricordo di amsterdam qusi nostalgico??

non ho mai capito se a te piace stare lì oppure no!

dimmi!


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Aprile 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ohi Ohi... Dererum arripjate!!! tieni prenditi un Aulin...
> 
> 
> 
> ...























Mia madre invece, mi diceva e ancora insiste ...( pensando a se stessa naturalmente)

" Non essere ingenua"...proprio lei che è stata un campione ancora non superato di donna modello zerbino.


tant'è che sono cresciuta sckizzofrenica.


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Aprile 2007)

*Dere*



dererumnatura ha detto:


> ehi Letti..come vanno le cose lassù??
> ma sai che col passare dei giorni...ho un ricordo di amsterdam qusi nostalgico??
> 
> non ho mai capito se a te piace stare lì oppure no!
> ...


 
bella , e a te come vanno le cose quaggiu?


----------



## dererumnatura (22 Aprile 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Mia madre invece, mi diceva e ancora insiste ...( pensando a se stessa naturalmente)
> 
> " Non essere ingenua"...proprio lei che è stata un campione ancora non superato di donna modello zerbino.
> 
> ...


la mia mi dice ' stai attenta' per qualsiasi cosa


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Aprile 2007)

*tragico*



dererumnatura ha detto:


> la mia mi dice ' stai attenta' per qualsiasi cosa


La mia..."devi mangiare qualcosa"


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Aprile 2007)

*Persa..tesora...*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> La mia..."devi mangiare qualcosa"


 

e chi piu' ne ha ..piu' ne metta...alè


----------



## dererumnatura (22 Aprile 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> e chi piu' ne ha ..piu' ne metta...alè


 
Amiche...ma il protagonista del mio messaggio???


Non si è fatto vivo..


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Aprile 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Amiche...ma il protagonista del mio messaggio???
> 
> 
> Non si è fatto vivo..


 
potrebbe...vediamo...

a. essersi furminato.

b. sputtanata la connessione.

c. non sa che lo cerchi.


d. affaccendato in altro.

che dici...dere?


----------



## dererumnatura (22 Aprile 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> potrebbe...vediamo...
> 
> a. essersi furminato.
> 
> ...


 











che bella che sei Micia!


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Aprile 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> che bella che sei Micia!








  questi te li mando io...se aspetti a lui...

questi omeni...


----------



## dererumnatura (22 Aprile 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> questi te li mando io...se aspetti a lui...
> 
> questi omeni...


 
Grazie Micia!








ma sono sicura che tornerà!....


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Aprile 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Grazie Micia!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pure io ;-)))


----------



## dererumnatura (22 Aprile 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> bella , e a te come vanno le cose quaggiu?


 
oh! leggo solo ora!!

Bene Micia! Mui bien! ( si scrive così??)

Mi sono comprata un paio di scarpe ieri.....non vedo l'ora di sfoggiarle


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Aprile 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> oh! leggo solo ora!!
> 
> Bene Micia! Mui bien! ( si scrive così??)
> 
> Mi sono comprata un paio di scarpe ieri.....non vedo l'ora di sfoggiarle


wowow!

e come sono?


----------



## Lettrice (22 Aprile 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> oh! leggo solo ora!!
> 
> Bene Micia! Mui bien! ( si scrive così??)
> 
> Mi sono comprata un paio di scarpe ieri.....non vedo l'ora di sfoggiarle


Questa settimana ho comprato 3 paia di scarpe HELP!!!!

Dimmi, come son le tue


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Aprile 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Questa settimana ho comprato 3 paia di scarpe HELP!!!!
> 
> Dimmi, come son le tue


 
io solo due e mi vergognavo pure a dirlo..impunita..addirittura 3!

Noi due faremmo prima a "incollarci "uno scarparo...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Aprile 2007)

*ballerine...*

Io perdo la testa per le ballerine e quest'anno se ne trovano di tutti i tipi e colori ..solo che non tutte mi vanno bene perché ho i piedi magri...

Ma dopo aver letto 

http://www.geocities.com/psychohistory2001/cenerentola.html


mi vien da ridere ..


----------



## Lettrice (22 Aprile 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> io solo due e mi vergognavo pure a dirlo..impunita..addirittura 3!
> 
> Noi due faremmo prima a "incollarci "uno scarparo...


serio ...scarpari datutto il modo accorrete


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Aprile 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io perdo la testa per le ballerine e quest'anno se ne trovano di tutti i tipi e colori ..solo che non tutte mi vanno bene perché ho i piedi magri...
> 
> Ma dopo aver letto
> 
> ...


 

aooo....sarà pure l'invidia del fallo ma che ci frega  Persa 

	
	
		
		
	


	









se mi vieni a trovare ti porto da un simpatico ragazzo sfizzero che ha le scarpine anche per i tuoi piedini da cenerentola...a dei prezzi da  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  .


----------



## MariLea (22 Aprile 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> potrebbe...vediamo...
> 
> a. essersi furminato.
> 
> ...


secondo me, la prima che hai detto:
è FURMINATO


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Aprile 2007)

*zitta*



mailea ha detto:


> secondo me, la prima che hai detto:
> è FURMINATO


boccaccia! 

	
	
		
		
	


	









il furminato leggerà


----------



## MariLea (22 Aprile 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> boccaccia!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e si ricorda che è lui?


----------



## dererumnatura (22 Aprile 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Questa settimana ho comprato 3 paia di scarpe HELP!!!!
> 
> Dimmi, come son le tue


 
Letti, Micia,
sono innamorata delle mie nuovissime scarpe...

il primo paio....è alto...come si usano ora, col tacco anni 50 
è un sandalo aperto con una fascia davanti e una dietro alla caviglia.in tessuto bianco leggermente puntellato di nero...ma in maniera così delicata da non riuscire quasi a percepirlo....bellissime....abbastanza alte.....

e poi ...adoro le ballerine...ne ho di tutti i colori...rosse....argento...e ora...anche arancio da abbinare con una borsa estiva marrone in tessuto con bottoni sul d'avanti di tutti i coloro, verde, arancio, giallo......

ah che meraviglia....

e mi sono fermata perchè.....ne avrei preso un altro paio...


----------



## dererumnatura (22 Aprile 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io perdo la testa per le ballerine e quest'anno se ne trovano di tutti i tipi e colori ..solo che non tutte mi vanno bene perché ho i piedi magri...
> 
> Ma dopo aver letto
> 
> ...


il fatto è che non mi accontento di un paio...ho l'armadio pieno di scarpe....le adoro..

prima ho dimenticato di dire che di ballerine ne ho anche un paio nere...e uno dorate.....


----------



## dererumnatura (22 Aprile 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> e si ricorda che è lui?


 
Mah..penso di sì!
Dite di no??


----------



## dererumnatura (22 Aprile 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Letti, Micia,
> sono innamorata delle mie nuovissime scarpe...
> 
> il primo paio....è alto...come si usano ora, col tacco anni 50
> ...


 
Belle pimpe...ora vi confesso un'altra cosa....mentre prima mi sono assentata....



.....

mi sono comprata 3 vestiti....uno rosso...una roba chiccosissima........lo metterò per un evento che ho in programma con la mia azienda alla fine di giugno sul lago di como....


......uno è per tutti i giorni...ma carinissimo....

e invece una gonna sempre chiccosissima....che appena l'ho vista a momenti svenivo.....







   sarò straelegantissima!!


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Aprile 2007)

*Mailea*



mailea ha detto:


> e si ricorda che è lui?


























e il bello è che mi sa che non è una battuta... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








   sti omeni...

belle che siete !


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Aprile 2007)

*dere*



dererumnatura ha detto:


> Belle pimpe...ora vi confesso un'altra cosa....mentre prima mi sono assentata....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

mizzighi! wowowowowowowow!

posso incrociare anche le gambe per te?


----------



## dererumnatura (22 Aprile 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> mizzighi! wowowowowowowow!
> 
> posso incrociare anche le gambe per te?


 
puoi incrociare tutto quello che puoi!!!


----------



## dererumnatura (22 Aprile 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> e il bello è che mi sa che non è una battuta...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Già...


----------



## Lettrice (22 Aprile 2007)

Senti ma di chi senti la mancanza? perche' gli unici assenti sono Fa e Lancy... e ora intoniamo un halleluja


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Aprile 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Senti ma di chi senti la mancanza? perche' gli unici assenti sono Fa e Lancy... e ora intoniamo un halleluja


 ma tu te li vuoi fare li cacchi tua 

	
	
		
		
	


	













ora pro nobis.


----------



## dererumnatura (22 Aprile 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Senti ma di chi senti la mancanza? perche' gli unici assenti sono Fa e Lancy... e ora intoniamo un halleluja


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Aprile 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


>


 
vabbè...si è furminata pure essa... - 2


----------



## Lettrice (22 Aprile 2007)

senti uno parla solo di suicidio... porre fine alla vita grama...ma ancora qui sta...ad ammorbarci con 70 new thread al secondo... l'altro s'e' dato alla pro-loco... quel poco che scriveva non si capiva piu' un caxxo... non e' che s'e' perso parecchio


----------



## dererumnatura (22 Aprile 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> senti uno parla solo di suicidio... porre fine alla vita grama...ma ancora qui sta...ad ammorbarci con 70 new thread al secondo... l'altro s'e' dato alla pro-loco... quel poco che scriveva non si capiva piu' un caxxo... non e' che s'e' perso parecchio


 
Ma che belle pimpe che siete!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Mi piace stare qui con voi...ve l'avevo detto di recente??
No??ebbene è così...!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Aprile 2007)

*ma come...*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Senti ma di chi senti la mancanza? perche' gli unici assenti sono Fa e Lancy... e ora intoniamo un halleluja


...non avete capito?
Ha una storia con xxxx ...non posso dire il nome....non posso di più....è una cosa riservata ....vi dico solo una cosa: 67 !


----------



## dererumnatura (22 Aprile 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...non avete capito?
> Ha una storia con xxxx ....è una cosa riservata ....vi dico solo una cosa: 67 !


 










sono turbata....67??? sarebbe a dire??


----------



## Lettrice (22 Aprile 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...non avete capito?
> Ha una storia con xxxx ....è una cosa riservata ....vi dico solo una cosa: 67 !


67 come gli pseudonimi con i quali gira in questo forum?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Aprile 2007)

*ma no ....*



Lettrice ha detto:


> 67 come gli pseudonimi con i quali gira in questo forum?


...lei è la sessantasettesima ..shhhh


----------



## dererumnatura (22 Aprile 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...lei è la sessantasettesima ..shhhh


 















accidenti..io odio i numeri dispari....dici che non riesco ad arrivare 70esima???


----------



## MariLea (22 Aprile 2007)

ah... e mi pareva... tranki domani sta qui!


----------



## Lettrice (22 Aprile 2007)

Comunque Dererum vai tranquilla: la lontanaza sai e' come il vento... scassa u' ca..' all'uscita dal parrucchiere


----------



## Lettrice (22 Aprile 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...lei è la sessantasettesima ..shhhh


chiamo la neuro


----------



## MariLea (22 Aprile 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> accidenti..io odio i numeri dispari....dici che non riesco ad arrivare 70esima???


puoi puoi...
io mi son prenotata per il numero prima


----------



## dererumnatura (22 Aprile 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Comunque Dererum vai tranquilla: la lontanaza sai e' come il vento... scassa u' ca..' all'uscita dal parrucchiere


 









    ma accidenti dove li trovi questi proverbi??dove???

p.s.:...ma ti ho mai detto che ho origini sarde...schhhhh


----------



## dererumnatura (22 Aprile 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> puoi puoi...
> io mi son prenotata per il numero prima


ce ne mancano 2 per arrivare a 70...come facciamo??


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Aprile 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> senti uno parla solo di suicidio... porre fine alla vita grama...ma ancora qui sta...ad ammorbarci con 70 new thread al secondo... l'altro s'e' dato alla pro-loco... quel poco che scriveva non si capiva piu' un caxxo... non e' che s'e' perso parecchio


ao' magna carcasse...ma uno non è libbero di farsi l'epitaffio suo in pace 

	
	
		
		
	


	






e quell'altro poi  che si lucida le pentole, anzi no i barattoli della simmenthal...non ci accontentiamo mai..mai!

due fiori di virtu' come questi..ma quando ci ricapitano..quando...








che vordi' sto coso poi...boh.


----------



## Lettrice (22 Aprile 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> ma accidenti dove li trovi questi proverbi??dove???
> 
> p.s.:...ma ti ho mai detto che ho origini sarde...schhhhh


Il problema e' che me li invento 

	
	
		
		
	


	





schhhhh non dirlo mai..


----------



## dererumnatura (22 Aprile 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Il problema e' che me li invento
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
c'è un viruzzzz


----------



## dererumnatura (22 Aprile 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ao' magna carcasse...ma uno non è libbero di farsi l'epitaffio suo in pace
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ma davvero mancano solo loro due all'appello?


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Aprile 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Ma davvero mancano solo loro due all'appello?


 

ahahaha questa è bella...se non lo sai tu chi manca 

	
	
		
		
	


	









pronto pronto...

siamo sul forum di tradimento. net.

theread di Dere.."MI" , che non è sol .


io sono miciolidia

lei, la iena...

e poi mailea e Persa...

batti un colpo 

passo.


----------



## Lettrice (22 Aprile 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Ma davvero mancano solo loro due all'appello?


infatti non lo so... ma tra gli utenti assidui credo di si


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Aprile 2007)

*tu ..tu ...tu...*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> ahahaha questa è bella...se non lo sai tu chi manca
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...e usare un canale privato?


----------



## dererumnatura (22 Aprile 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ahahaha questa è bella...se non lo sai tu chi manca
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
questo thread è bellissimo...stile mork e mindy!Ve lo ricordate? Nano Nano...la mia mano!!!!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Aprile 2007)

*non è vero*

Mancano tanti uomini...tanti...


----------



## dererumnatura (22 Aprile 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mancano tanti uomini...tanti...


 
Accidenti..sta divenando un forum a maggioranza femminile....non va bene!

scusa trottolo..lo so che ci sei


----------



## Lettrice (22 Aprile 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> questo thread è bellissimo...stile mork e mindy!Ve lo ricordate? Nano Nano...la mia mano!!!!!!


Minchia Mork and Mindy avevano seri problemi di comunicazione.. e di vestiario


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Aprile 2007)

*e brillante persa ... continuo a dirlo...*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mancano tanti uomini...tanti...


----------



## MariLea (22 Aprile 2007)

insomma dere.. non ci fare stare così 

	
	
		
		
	


	




a noi amichette del forum lo puoi dire dddai !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dererumnatura (22 Aprile 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> insomma dere.. non ci fare stare così
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
non lo direste a nessuno??lo terreste solo per voi??'

Segreto segreto??


----------



## Lettrice (22 Aprile 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> non lo direste a nessuno??lo terreste solo per voi??'
> 
> Segreto segreto??


Si dai giuro sul mio cane 

	
	
		
		
	


	





dica pure


----------



## MariLea (22 Aprile 2007)

_segretissimooooooooo_
_sbottonati dere.............._


----------



## dererumnatura (22 Aprile 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Si dai giuro sul mio cane
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ecco...è un uomo con cui ballerei tutta la notte al ritmo di questa musica:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RUAPf_ccobc

schhhh


----------



## Lettrice (22 Aprile 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> _segretissimooooooooo_
> _sbottonati dere.............._


ma come fai a scrivere cosi' piccino?


----------



## Lettrice (22 Aprile 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> ecco...è un uomo con cui ballerei tutta la notte al ritmo di questa musica:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RUAPf_ccobc
> 
> schhhh


Dubito ce ne sia uno in questo forum... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ah Dere' che stai in acido?


----------



## Old dolcenera (22 Aprile 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> ecco...è un uomo con cui ballerei tutta la notte al ritmo di questa musica:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RUAPf_ccobc
> 
> schhhh


complimenti per la musica e per gli esecutori scelti...


----------



## dererumnatura (22 Aprile 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Dubito ce ne sia uno in questo forum...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
No ragazze!Mi sento leggera!

Ho voglia di cazzeggiare!

Mi sento dopo tanto tempo SERENA!

E gioco con voi!Ho realizzato quanto siete stati tutti importanti per me in un periodo davvero difficile


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Aprile 2007)

*Ringraziamenti*

Quanti ringraziamenti stasera...anche in confessionale...
E' una cosa reciproca!


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Aprile 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> No ragazze!Mi sento leggera!
> 
> Ho voglia di cazzeggiare!
> 
> ...
























    ..ma sono sereni  con te.
evviva Dere!


----------



## MariLea (22 Aprile 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> ma come fai a scrivere cosi' piccino?


FRECCETTA : Dimer a 1


----------



## dererumnatura (22 Aprile 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ..ma sono sereni con te.
> evviva Dere!


 
Non ricordo chi l'avessa inserita in un thread questa musica...che ora vi riallego...ma mi fa venir voglia di muovermi...


eccola qui :


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hxVOoaZGlak


----------



## MariLea (22 Aprile 2007)

*DEREEEEEEEE*

non fare nomi...
ma almeno il nick dddai


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Aprile 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> non fare nomi...
> ma almeno il nick dddai


ma l'ho capito solo io o sbaglio solo io?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Aprile 2007)

*E ddai*

Inviacelo in privato ...ma non lasciarci insonni !!


----------



## dererumnatura (22 Aprile 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> non fare nomi...
> ma almeno il nick dddai


 
é un caro amico.Che con le sue battute e il suo modo di essere naif mi ha distratto in tanti momenti!

C'est tout


----------



## MariLea (22 Aprile 2007)

per me è FUrMINATO!
ops.. è rimasto furminato...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Aprile 2007)

*Nooooooo*

Davvero ?!!!


----------



## MariLea (22 Aprile 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> é un caro amico.Che con le sue battute e il suo modo di essere naif mi ha distratto in tanti momenti!
> 
> C'est tout


ok dere! non dire più niente


----------



## dererumnatura (22 Aprile 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> per me è FUrMINATO!
> ops.. è rimasto furminato...


 
Sai che leggo solo ora: l'amore è donare qualcosa a qualcuno che non lo vuole...


bello!!


----------



## dererumnatura (22 Aprile 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Davvero ?!!!


----------



## MariLea (22 Aprile 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ma l'ho capito solo io o sbaglio solo io?


*Sherlockkine che siamo!  

	
	
		
		
	


	



*


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Aprile 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> *Sherlockkine che siamo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

ma che ne so 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  io ho pensato a una persona...ma poi l'importante è che Dere abbia ritrovato un poco di serenità.......vero Mailea?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Aprile 2007)

*...*

un po' più serene lo siamo tutte se abbiamo voglia di giocare


----------



## dererumnatura (22 Aprile 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> un po' più serene lo siamo tutte se abbiamo voglia di giocare


 
E già!!


----------



## Old Airforever (22 Aprile 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> é un caro amico.Che con le sue battute e il suo modo di essere naif mi ha distratto in tanti momenti!
> 
> C'est tout


AIUTINO: togliete dall'eventuale elenco di ometti Air: lui non fa troppe battute ed il suo modo di essere non è naif.


----------



## dererumnatura (22 Aprile 2007)

Airforever ha detto:


> AIUTINO: togliete dall'eventuale elenco di ometti Air: lui non fa troppe battute ed il suo modo di essere non è naif.


 

Grazie Air per aiutare  gli amici del forum!


----------



## Old simo (22 Aprile 2007)

*Hem....*



dererumnatura ha detto:


> Non ricordo chi l'avessa inserita in un thread questa musica...che ora vi riallego...ma mi fa venir voglia di muovermi...
> 
> 
> eccola qui :
> ...


 
l'avevo postata io...una delle mie canzoni preferite! carinissima! canzone triste, nonostante il rotmo "movimentato"!, troppo bella!


----------



## dererumnatura (22 Aprile 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Grazie Air per aiutare gli amici del forum!


 

Senti.,..ma sai che viaggio spessissimo??

Possibile che non ti abbia mai incrociato===???


----------



## MariLea (22 Aprile 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ma che ne so
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sicuramente,  è quello che ci auguriamo tutte pimpe care!


----------



## Old Airforever (22 Aprile 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Senti.,..ma sai che viaggio spessissimo??
> 
> Possibile che non ti abbia mai incrociato===???


...magari ci siamo più volte incrociati...mai dire mai.
Quali sono le tue mete più frequenti?
Non dirmi che sei un A/V....
Air


----------



## MariLea (22 Aprile 2007)

mi sa che Air lo abbiamo incrociato qualche volta....
fortuna che non l'abbiamo riconosciuto.. stava messo male fino a poco tempo fa... e non credo saremmo state tranquilline in volo


----------



## dererumnatura (22 Aprile 2007)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...magari ci siamo più volte incrociati...mai dire mai.
> Quali sono le tue mete più frequenti?
> Non dirmi che sei un A/V....
> Air


 
No..viaggio spesso per lavoro...

Allora...Israele, Grecia, Albania, Malta...


----------



## Old Airforever (22 Aprile 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> mi sa che Air lo abbiamo incrociato qualche volta....
> fortuna che non l'abbiamo riconosciuto.. stava messo male fino a poco tempo fa... e non credo saremmo state tranquilline in volo


Hai ragione: ho passato un brutto periodo...ricordo che m'imbarcavo e non trovavo nè volante, nè frizione, nè freno...solo l'accelleratore.
Ricordo anche ai voli effettuati a testa in giù...meglio dimenticare..
Air


----------



## dererumnatura (22 Aprile 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> mi sa che Air lo abbiamo incrociato qualche volta....
> fortuna che non l'abbiamo riconosciuto.. stava messo male fino a poco tempo fa... e non credo saremmo state tranquilline in volo


 











Vomitino!!!


----------



## Old Airforever (22 Aprile 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> No..viaggio spesso per lavoro...
> 
> Allora...Israele, Grecia, Albania, Malta...


A parte l'Albania, tutte le altre sono destinazioni che ho già fatto. Più che altro la Grecia, in quanto vado a trovare spesso cugina Pollon.
Air


----------



## dererumnatura (22 Aprile 2007)

Airforever ha detto:


> A parte l'Albania, tutte le altre sono destinazioni che ho già fatto. Più che altro la Grecia, in quanto vado a trovare spesso cugina Pollon.
> Air


 
cugina Pollon???


----------



## Old Airforever (22 Aprile 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> cugina Pollon???


Confermo: vado a trovare più che altro lei. Con zio Apollo non sono in buoni rapporti.


----------



## dererumnatura (22 Aprile 2007)

Airforever ha detto:


> Confermo: vado a trovare più che altro lei. Con zio Apollo non sono in buoni rapporti.


 
Allora avevo capito bene....


----------



## Old Airforever (22 Aprile 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Allora avevo capito bene....


A parte gli scherzi: se ti capita di decollare dagli aeroporti milanesi, fammi un fischio.
Air


----------



## dererumnatura (22 Aprile 2007)

Airforever ha detto:


> A parte gli scherzi: se ti capita di decollare dagli aeroporti milanesi, fammi un fischio.
> Air


 
capirai...Malpensa è la mia seconda casa ormai...


----------



## Old Airforever (22 Aprile 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> capirai...Malpensa è la mia seconda casa ormai...


...la probabilità di esserci già visti cresce sempre più...


----------



## dererumnatura (22 Aprile 2007)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...la probabilità di esserci già visti cresce sempre più...


Ma tu piloti o sei assistente di volo?


----------



## Old Airforever (22 Aprile 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Ma tu piloti o sei assistente di volo?


Sono un pilota comandante.
Preciso che ho il grado di comandante così, d'ora in poi addocchierai solo i piloti con 4 botte (strisce) sulla manica della giacca o sulle spalline della camicia.
Air


----------



## dererumnatura (22 Aprile 2007)

Airforever ha detto:


> Sono un pilota comandante.
> Preciso che ho il grado di comandante così, d'ora in poi addocchierai solo i piloti con 4 botte (strisce) sulla manica della giacca o sulle spalline della camicia.
> Air


 
bon...io sono una bellissima donna di 33 anni..mora...


----------



## Old Airforever (22 Aprile 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> bon...io sono una bellissima donna di 33 anni..mora...


Che aiuto!!!!!!!
Forse è più facile adocchiare un pilota comandante che una fanciulla mora e bellissima....sai bene che, specialmente il Terminal 1 è una città...


----------



## dererumnatura (22 Aprile 2007)

Airforever ha detto:


> Che aiuto!!!!!!!
> Forse è più facile adocchiare un pilota comandante che una fanciulla mora e bellissima....sai bene che, specialmente il Terminal 1 è una città...


 










Ops...


----------



## Old Airforever (22 Aprile 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Ops...


Da domani, baderò con più attenzione a tutte le more trentenni e carine che mi passeranno davanti...
E durante ogni volo effettuerò l'annuncio: "La Sig.na (o signora che sia) Dererumnatura è desiderata in cabina di pilotaggio"...


----------



## dererumnatura (23 Aprile 2007)

Airforever ha detto:


> Da domani, baderò con più attenzione a tutte le more trentenni e carine che mi passeranno davanti...
> E durante ogni volo effettuerò l'annuncio: "La Sig.na (o signora che sia) Dererumnatura è desiderata in cabina di pilotaggio"...


 
Sarebbe bellissimo!


----------



## Old Airforever (23 Aprile 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Sarebbe bellissimo!


...contaci...


----------



## MariLea (23 Aprile 2007)

ed anche questa è fatta! 
con la benedizione della nostra badessa... urbi et orbi!!!


----------



## dererumnatura (23 Aprile 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> ed anche questa è fatta!
> con la benedizione della nostra badessa... urbi et orbi!!!













Badessa...ma il vino di prima...ce lo offri anche in questo thread??

E' finita la prima bottiglia..siamo così in tanti!!!


----------



## Bruja (23 Aprile 2007)

*Badessa*

Il vino sarebbe per la Messa, al massimo lo si vende agli ospiti del Convento, se cominciamo a sbevazzare ad ogni occasione che vi passa per la testa, facciamo fuori tutta la vendemmia......
Comunque siccome sono una Badessa comprensiva, anche se non dovrei perchè non posso fare da mezzana agli incontri fra piloti e romantiche fanciulle (quella era la specialità di Liala), vi abbuono una bottiglia di Krug che ci ha donato molto generosamente un ospite venuto da noi in ritiro spirituale....
Badessa

p.s. Facciamo che non diventi un'abitudine..... non è che certi ospiti nascano come funghi!!! 
Pace e bene...


----------



## MariLea (23 Aprile 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Badessa...ma il vino di prima...ce lo offri anche in questo thread??
> 
> E' finita la prima bottiglia..siamo così in tanti!!!


e non può fare tutto la badessa che diamine!
stavolta tocca offrire al capitano... ops scusate comandante!
però capitano mi piaceva di più... sbucava tra le scastolette al supermercato e... "se lei sapesse com'è fresco.. vorrebbe il mio!"...


----------



## Fedifrago (23 Aprile 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Il vino sarebbe per la Messa, al massimo lo si vende agli ospiti del Convento, se cominciamo a sbevazzare ad ogni occasione che vi passa per la testa, facciamo fuori tutta la vendemmia......
> Comunque siccome sono una Badessa comprensiva, anche se non dovrei perchè non posso fare da mezzana agli incontri fra piloti e romantiche fanciulle (quella era la specialità di Liala), vi abbuono una bottiglia di Krug che ci ha donato molto generosamente *un ospite venuto da noi in ritiro spirituale....*
> Badessa
> 
> ...


Ehmmm...non è che era il lancy e l'hai messo sotto chiave eh?!?!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Hai capito la badessa!??!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Aprile 2007)

*mmm*



Bruja ha detto:


> Il vino sarebbe per la Messa, al massimo lo si vende agli ospiti del Convento, se cominciamo a sbevazzare ad ogni occasione che vi passa per la testa, facciamo fuori tutta la vendemmia......
> Comunque siccome sono una Badessa comprensiva, anche se non dovrei perchè non posso fare da mezzana agli incontri fra piloti e romantiche fanciulle (quella era la specialità di Liala), vi abbuono una bottiglia di *Krug *che ci ha donato molto generosamente un ospite venuto da noi in ritiro spirituale....
> Badessa
> 
> ...


Il mio preferito !!!


----------



## Bruja (23 Aprile 2007)

*Feddy*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ehmmm...non è che era il lancy e l'hai messo sotto chiave eh?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non hai di meglio per allenare la lingua che sparlazzare e calunniare? No!!! Non rispondere, peggioreresti la situazione!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















Sei proprio tornato fedifrago in titolo!!
Bruja (rassegnata)


----------



## Old Airforever (23 Aprile 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> e non può fare tutto la badessa che diamine!
> stavolta tocca offrire al capitano... ops scusate comandante!
> però capitano mi piaceva di più... sbucava tra le scastolette al supermercato e... "se lei sapesse com'è fresco.. vorrebbe il mio!"...


Offro io!!!!!!!


----------



## dererumnatura (23 Aprile 2007)

Airforever ha detto:


> Offro io!!!!!!!


 
Ragazze!!!C'è un uomo che offre da bere....


----------



## Bruja (23 Aprile 2007)

*Dererum*



dererumnatura ha detto:


> Ragazze!!!C'è un uomo che offre da bere....


Purchè ci faccia scegliere quello che ci offre!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old Airforever (23 Aprile 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Purchè ci faccia scegliere quello che ci offre!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...naturalmente, era sottointeso...
Air


----------



## Lettrice (23 Aprile 2007)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...naturalmente, era sottointeso...
> Air


'giorno Air,

Guarda che sabato ho comprato un bikini nuovo... quand'e' che si va a Recife?


----------



## Old Airforever (23 Aprile 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> 'giorno Air,
> 
> Guarda che sabato ho comprato un bikini nuovo... quand'e' che si va a Recife?


...il mio prozio "Buonanima" diceva sempre: "Non svegliare Air che dorme"...
'giorno a te, Lettrice. In Brasile ci andrò agli inizi di maggio, ma non ho ancora i turni.
Air


----------



## Lettrice (23 Aprile 2007)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...il mio prozio "Buonanima" diceva sempre: "Non svegliare Air che dorme"...
> 'giorno a te, Lettrice. In Brasile ci andrò agli inizi di maggio, ma non ho ancora i turni.
> Air


Tranquillo Air... torna pure a dormire... ma non dormire troppo xche' non e' salutare


----------



## Old Airforever (23 Aprile 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Tranquillo Air... torna pure a dormire... ma non dormire troppo xche' non e' salutare


Sono supermegasveglio...è primavera!
Air


----------



## Lettrice (23 Aprile 2007)

Airforever ha detto:


> Sono supermegasveglio...è primavera!
> Air


E allora su' non essere sempre cosi' abbottonato... poi magari ti vado sulle scatole ma e' un consiglio sincero!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Non essere troppo inamidato


----------



## Old Airforever (23 Aprile 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E allora su' non essere sempre cosi' abbottonato... poi magari ti vado sulle scatole ma e' un consiglio sincero!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lettrice,
non mi vai affatto sulle scatole. Anzi, i consigli son sembre ben accetti.
Anche a te, un grazie di cuore.
Air


----------



## Lettrice (23 Aprile 2007)

Airforever ha detto:


> Lettrice,
> non mi vai affatto sulle scatole. Anzi, i consigli son sembre ben accetti.
> Anche a te, un grazie di cuore.
> Air


Ti vogliamo vedere piu' scherzoso Air...


----------



## don (23 Aprile 2007)

*letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Ti vogliamo vedere piu' scherzoso Air...


e a te meno volgare ... di cuore te lo dico.


----------



## Lettrice (23 Aprile 2007)

don ha detto:


> e a te meno volgare ... di cuore te lo dico.


 
E di cuore ti rispondo che del tuo parere me ne frega molto poco  

	
	
		
		
	


	

























Senza offesa


----------



## Miciolidia (23 Aprile 2007)

don ha detto:


> e a te meno volgare ... di cuore te lo dico.


 

a me me piace cosi.


----------



## La Lupa (23 Aprile 2007)

don ha detto:


> e a te meno volgare ... di cuore te lo dico.


Hi Don!
Ma non sarai mica il mio amico Donald, vero????  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Comunque Letti, sei volgave.
Vevamente tvoppo volgave.


----------



## Nobody (23 Aprile 2007)

don ha detto:


> e a te meno volgare ... di cuore te lo dico.


*Matiritiridilììììì...*lassa stai sa iena, mìììì  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Vado a radunare il branco


----------



## Miciolidia (23 Aprile 2007)

ma una clava tridimensionale non la si puo' confezionare?


----------



## Bruja (23 Aprile 2007)

*Sob!!!*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> ma una clava tridimensionale non la si puo' confezionare?


Sto entrando in depressione virtuale..... mi terresti la mano guardandomi con misericordia???  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (23 Aprile 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Sto entrando in depressione virtuale..... mi terresti la mano guardandomi con misericordia???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Miciolidia (23 Aprile 2007)

*la catena di bruja*



Bruja ha detto:


> Sto entrando in depressione virtuale..... mi terresti la mano guardandomi con misericordia???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
io la faccia che hai tu ora l'ho da qualche giorno....quindi ...diamoci la mano forte forte e chiediamone una terza..chissà mai che con la catena di Sanchicaspitaè...ci ripigliamo...

chi si offre?


----------



## Miciolidia (23 Aprile 2007)

*Lettrice!*

allunga...dai...


----------



## Lettrice (23 Aprile 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> io la faccia che hai tu ora l'ho da qualche giorno....quindi ...diamoci la mano forte forte e chiediamone una terza..chissà mai che con la catena di Sanchicaspitaè...ci ripigliamo...
> 
> chi si offre?


Sono bravissima a fingere la misericordia


----------



## Miciolidia (23 Aprile 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Sono bravissima a fingere la misericordia


se non mordi ci accontentiamo..


----------



## Bruja (23 Aprile 2007)

*Santo cielo*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> se non mordi ci accontentiamo..


Si comincia col tenersi la mano e a forza di aggiunte che facciamo? Una catena di S. Antonio o una seduta spiritica !!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Solo che per la seconda serve uno spirito guida..... io potrei proporne uno ma temo sia un tantinello sanguinario..... Vlad l'impalatore!!!
Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (23 Aprile 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Si comincia col tenersi la mano e a forza di aggiunte che facciamo? Una catena di S. Antonio o una seduta spiritica !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Voto per il conte Vlad ... son sicura ci sapra' dare qualche dritta


----------



## Miciolidia (23 Aprile 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Si comincia col tenersi la mano e a forza di aggiunte che facciamo? Una catena di S. Antonio o una seduta spiritica !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non so com'è ama quando sono arrivata alla lettura dello "spirito guida" ho pensato che avessi proposto FA 

	
	
		
		
	


	














misercordia...okkei..okkei..


----------



## dererumnatura (23 Aprile 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> *Matiritiridilììììì...*lassa stai sa iena, mìììì
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ed io aggiungo: 

Don, Lampu ca ti cadidi in conca....lassa stai sa iena!!miiii!!


----------



## Miciolidia (23 Aprile 2007)

*dere*

che tradotto significa" se te cascano l'occhi'"?


----------



## dererumnatura (23 Aprile 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> che tradotto significa" se te cascano l'occhi'"?


 
ammesso che si scriva così....la frase narra di un lampo che dopo una circumnavigazione del capo....proprio là và a cadere in maniera del tutto inavvertita.....


----------



## Lettrice (23 Aprile 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> che tradotto significa" se te cascano l'occhi'"?


no tradotto e' "che un lampo ti colpisca in testa" 

	
	
		
		
	


	









e ora per l'ora di Sardo

"mancai ti pigiri su bugginu disgaziau!!!"


----------



## Miciolidia (23 Aprile 2007)

raga...la catena non funziona...qui ci vuole la pera.


----------



## dererumnatura (23 Aprile 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> raga...la catena non funziona...qui ci vuole la pera.


----------



## Miciolidia (23 Aprile 2007)

*dere,*

La pera!





vado di là...e scoraggiata arrivo di qua, e questa ride


----------



## Bruja (23 Aprile 2007)

*Micio*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> La pera!
> 
> vado di là...e scoraggiata arrivo di qua, e questa ride


Meno male che hai scritto scoraggiata, sai una vocale a volte è basilare... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja

p.s. Alla buontempona che voleva Fa come spirito guida..... guarda che facciamo prima con un bastone da rabdpomante a questo punto!!!


----------



## Nobody (23 Aprile 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> no tradotto e' "che un lampo ti colpisca in testa"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Braghetta fissa, pelo zero!"
La mia vecchia facoltà


----------



## dererumnatura (23 Aprile 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> "Braghetta fissa, pelo zero!"
> La mia vecchia facoltà


 
Con tutte queste frasi in sardo mi vien voglia di un bel piatto di gnocchetti....


----------

